# Good little practice amp



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a cheap good,little practice amp.Speaker size not important as long as its 10 in.and up.
Looking at the Fender Frontman 25R.Good comments on it and nobody has them in stock in Ottawa(must be a good amp?) 
Thanks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Vox Pathfinder 15R. I swear by the little thing, - VOX | Pathfinder 15 Guitar Amplifier .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you normally play through a tube-based or solid-state amp?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a 25R that's a few years old and finally showing it's age, but it's been a great practice amp to me all this time. I use it in the living room to practice scales and stuff while I'm watching the hockey game, etc. It's more than capable in that regard, but I'm looking at the Pathfinder series as a replacement.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been mentioned in several threads before but those Fender G-dec series amps are pretty darn good for practice amps. Not sure they fit into your price range.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

i am using a Vox AC 15 CC1 tube amp in a sequenced duo and its plenty loud.Not looking for a tube amp and I do like the Fender sound and thats why I am curious about the Frontman series. How are they holding up(Fender) when moving from one place to the other? I am very carefull with my equipp.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the little fenders are great, as is the vox pathfinder, but my fave is my little vox da5. it amazes me every time i plug in!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Why the requirement for a 10" speaker? I got hold of a great little Fender vibro-champ xt with a 6" speaker, it sounds great because of the onboard emulations and I have even used it to jam with a small band with good results. Check one out.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

If it weren't for the 10".. I'd recommend the Fender Champ 600... and then splurge with the Mercury Magnetics upgrade package...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

david henman said:


> but my fave is my little vox da5. it amazes me every time i plug in!


Yeah, thats what I have. The Vox is great for practising - also has an array of tones and effects to keep things interesting


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions here! I like the Traynors, whether the inexpensive solid state DG series or the smallish tube amps. The DG15 does able service in the lesson studio, and I sometimes use a DG30 as a backup or practice amp as it has some modulation FX built in. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info.Gonna go and demo a few amps this weekend.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Been mentioned in several threads before but those Fender G-dec series amps are pretty darn good for practice amps. Not sure they fit into your price range.


 I've tried the G-Dec 30, took it back to L&M , in my opinion did't sound any better the 10-15 watt frontman that comes in the package ,

With headphones ok .


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Im picking up a VJ combo off ebay for 39.99 this week. Can't go wrong. all I need is the power, output transformers and tubes. I am putting new PT and OT in my VJ stack so I will swap the stockers to the combo with new gold lion tubes and the bitmo trio and bverb units. 

I will probably replace the speaker after as well with a good sounding eminance unit as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder how that little Traynor Quarterhorse will fit into this category. 25 watts


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

That needs a cab tho. Correct?


----------



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

Those Vox AC4's look really sweet too. I tried one at Long and Mcquade last week and it sounded pretty decent. I think they're around $220.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well,tried a few small amps this weekend and could not find one to my liking. And then I see a person who wants to trade a Peavey Express 112 for a Shure SM 57 mic on Kjiji in Ottawa area. Just happen to have one collecting dust so off I go.He was asking 125.00 for it or trade for the mic. Long story short,got the amp,took it apart cleaned the pots and voila!!! Perfect little amp that I can use even on small gigs.Sometimes it pays to wait it out.The search is over and thank you all for your recommendations.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

shame no one thought to mention the roland cube. for a s.s. amp, it's pretty nice. you won't find nicer cleans, anyhow.
glad to hear you managed to find something that you like.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd seriously consider the new Fender Mustang I amp, if you can find one in store. YouTube is a great resource for demo's. Google "practise amp" to narrow your search as each amp has it's pro's and con's, and bring your favorite guitar into your local music store to find out what souds good to you.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chopper said:


> Those Vox AC4's look really sweet too. I tried one at Long and Mcquade last week and it sounded pretty decent. I think they're around $220.


I just spent some time with one this weekend, and I have to say that that AC4 is a fantastic amp! I'm on the lookout for one myself now!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The AC4 is _astoundingly_ good for the money.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

+1 AC4 is a great little amp love mine!


----------



## JazzLix (Nov 8, 2010)

Found a VOX AC4tvh + cab on kijiji Friday. Mint condition. Took my Hagstrom with me, and seller was nice enough to let me noodle for a good 40mins. I was blown away. 

Now keeping in mind that like the OP, I was looking specifically for a good solution for practising @ home. Had to be reasonable as far as volume, 2 young 'uns and all. With its built in attenuator, this unit fit the bill. It actually sounded pretty muddy through the humbuckers on the Hag, but I tried it out with seller's single coils and I can't even begin to explain how good it sounded. Bought it, brought it home, ran my tele through it, and pretty much played through it for the entire weekend. don't want to come across like a fanboy, but I can't say enough good things about this little unit. Retail is around 400 tax incl @ L&M. Lovin the AC4.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a fender champ. its fine for low level. i plugged it into my egnater 112 cab and it sounds fantastic.

I tried the Vox AC4s and wasn't a fan.

the lil night train is nice, but does not have a lot of clean headroom.

perhaps look into the HT-5 (might be out of your price range?_) or wait for the HT-1 to drop in Canada.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A bit of a twist but if you have a laptop/computer, try some of the software for guitar....I use Logic Pro on my Mac (there's also a Logic Express for guitar) and for practice, it is a no brainer. Get great tones at low volumes. I also have a few of the Roland Cubes which are also great - one of them has a built in drum machine and metronome. Good bang for the buck.


----------

